# Summer Scents



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

SO when someone says they want a Scent that makes them think of Summer what comes to ya'lls minds???

I think of watermelons, strawberry, peach, cantaloupe, fresh cut grass, line hung laundry, washed denim, jasmine, daisies, sandalwood, vanilla and Cotton Candy

Just wondered what ya'll thought of????


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Peach and Cantalope sound very good to me.. but I have not been able to find a good peach scent that will stick... Pink sugar smells like cotton candy to me.. but a good cotton candy
Barb


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Yes, Pink Sugar = Cotton Candy, in fact that is what I named my soap made with Pink Sugar...it is a big hit with the younger crowd and small children but not many of my adult customers care for it...mostly because of the color of the bar.

BUT! The scent that I purchased from Aroma Haven does not turn the bar dark...it stays sort of beige, but a light beige. It is still not a good seller for me. :/

When thinking of a summer scent, for me it is anything fresh and outdoorsy smelling. I made a soap for a guy that my husband works with and used Lavender, Thyme, Sandalwood and Cedarwood. I took samples of it to a craft show and asked for suggestions to name the bar. One lady said it smells like when she walks out onto her front porch so she suggested the name Country Air...I like that one!

*MICHELLE*


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Michelle, I bet that "Country Air" smells so nice. 

Summer scents for me are the fruits and clean linen scents.
Peaches. I like Just Peachy from Aroma Haven. It stuck for me.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I resisted trying cucumber melon until this year and now it's one of my favs and so summery. Hope my customers at the market agree.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a peach from wholesale supplies plus and it is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

My summer scent is 'Skinny Dippin'... and 'Buck Naked'. The naked turns due to the vanilla.. but my customers don't ming.

If you want a summer juicy scent... Skinny Dippin is a must. It's to die for.. makes me want to drink it.
BTW... it comes from Just Scents.. and is very reasonable.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

It's always fun to see all the suggestions you guys make............ Michelle Pink Sugar doesn't seem to be a big hit for us either everyone says they don't really smell it but we went light on the Fo in it Sooo perhaps that's it *shrug* who knows..... Barb have you tried Oregon Trails French Peach we haven't tired it yet but it's supposed to be really nice I know their Cherokee, Amande Cherry Vanilla (which they discontinued), Creamsicle(also discontinued) Savannah Belle, Amber Romance and Cucumberry Melon are REALLY nice and they've all stuck beautifully it just takes them a few days to bloom out but if the French Peach is anything like the other Fo's we've gotten from them well then you'll wanna take a bite outta the soap..

lol I wanna play n make some soap Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad but our scale died grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr gotta get a new one before I can play :sniffle but I've got plenty of ideas


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Cucumber/Cantelope, strawberries & cream, black rasberry vanilla.....


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I just finished cutting a batch of AH Cucumber-Melon. Very nice--has the fruit smell without being overpowering. AH's "Amazing Grace" is super-nice, too.

Tom


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

OKay who is AH lol never heard of em enlighten me please


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

aromahaven.com check out their clearance/forsale section they routinely put simple scents on for $8. I use several of their scents. Vicki


----------

